# Jump start.... first time ever!



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I always wait until the last minute but not this year.

I ran a cable using turnbuckles and eye-screws. Clamped my plastic drap and folded it. It need to be neater but the plastic was wet in a couple spots. Have to let it dry.

All I have to do is unfold it on the morning of 10/31 and get to work.
Also put up my black-light flourescent fixture. 2 less things to do.
If I can get anything else done ahead. I'll post.

Thought this might be helpful to anyone trying to decorate a garage for the first time.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

*looking good!*

Hey does that stuff reflect light at night......? (ie shiney)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It does have some reflection but the surface is kind of dull so it doesn't reflect brightly unless you are shining a real bright light on it.
I hung cob webs and string lights on it last year. It looked great.


----------

